# How to stop my oscar from getting picked on????



## kevin pasley (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi, I thought that I had a good set up with two 3 inch Oscar one Tiger and an Albino. They get along just fine, but about two an half weeks ago I got a 4 to 4 1/2 Green terror. At first my Albino was punking him for about 3 straight hour and wouldn't stop. For about a week the Albino still ran the tank but for the last 3 days he has been swimming at the top and floating straight up and down also getting picked on a lot by the Green terror when ever the Tiger Oscar is not around (the tiger Oscar will actually run him off when he sneaks up behind the albino) I was hope someone could tell me why my albino has all of a sudden lost his tank and if so is that why he is at the top of the tank? Also he has not been aggressive while feed.( he used to control feeding time)


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

How large is your tank?


----------



## kevin pasley (Apr 12, 2013)

30 gal


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Way too small. In fact, minimum tank size for one Oscar is 75g. Two is 125g.


----------



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

your tank it wayyyy too small for those fish. i suggest getting a 125 gal tank.


----------



## kevin pasley (Apr 12, 2013)

I am getting a 150 in august. with the size of the fish I thought that they would e fine for two months. can anyone tell me way one Oscar is protecting the other one and why my albino suddenly isn't the king/queen of the tank anymore????


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Dynamics in the can change without notice. My guess is territory. Is the 150g a 6' tank?


----------



## kevin pasley (Apr 12, 2013)

no its just a 30g rite now. I was hoping it would last till august. by the tiger protecting the albino and just a week ago it was the abino protecting the tiger does that mean I have a male female or could it just be they like eachother cause the small rite now?


----------



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

your lucky they get along. i had two oscars that constantly fought until i ended up giving one away. i wish they would have gotten along like that.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Aggression is simply part of keeping cichlids. With the right mix, and the right tank size you can make it work out. Obviously a 30 gallon is the wrong tank size, even though they are small... there just isn't enough space for a fish getting picked on to get away from the aggressor. It isn't a surprise that the albino is the one getting picked on, they usually are a bit weaker than the normal coloured fish. Green Terrors can also be more aggressive than Oscars, so I would have started with a smaller one than the O's. The Albino lost his dominance, because the bigger, more aggressive GT settled into the tank and became comfortable.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

You can take the green Terror out of the tank for a day. There is a good chance he will lose his superiority as tank boss when he goes back in.

.


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

Take the green terror out and get a bigger tank


----------

